# DISH Network Freezes Prices On Most Popular Packages



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan 7, 2008 (PrimeNewswire via COMTEX) -- DISH Network(r) (Nasdaq: DISH) today announced a freeze on pricing for its most popular programming packages, including the DishDVR Advantage. In addition, new and current DISH Network customers can take advantage of several new promotions and save even more on their monthly bills.

"DISH Network offers customers the best DVRs and programming available via our DishDVR Advantage packages starting at $39.99 per month -- a price we're freezing until February 2009," said Jessica Insalaco, senior vice president and Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network.

DISH Network's DishDVR Advantage packages includes the America's Top 100 or 200 programming package including local channels, plus a free two-room DVR and standard professional installation for $39.99 or $49.99 depending on the programming package selected. Customers who subscribe to the DishDVR Advantage package with America's Top 200 can upgrade to America's Top 250 Bonus Pack for just an additional $10 per month.

DISH Network's HD DVRs consistently outperform other DVRs on the market -- including TiVo, as reviewed by CNET -- in terms of functionality, design, image quality, and features such as a 30-second skip button. Plus, new DISH Network customers can get the industry-leading ViP722 HD DVR for free, giving them access to more than 75 national HD channels.

DISH Network's DishFAMILY package, with 40 of the most popular family-friendly channels, will continue to be available for the same non-promotional price of $19.99 per month. In addition to DISH Network's price freezes, the company is offering three months free programming to new customers, as well as waived activation fees and our DISH Home Protection Plan (DHPP) free for nine months.

"With the lowest all-digital price in America, plus more ways to save and top-of-the-line products, DISH Network is always looking out for our customers when it comes to quality, innovation and value," Insalaco said.

For more information about DISH Network's programming packages including the DishDVR Advantage or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

*Source*


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Beat me by a bit, but it's on the News Monitor now anyway.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The DVR Advantage price was already locked in until 2009, part of the reason I moved to it 3 months ago.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes but the best part of the announcement is that Dish will be selling the analog to digital converter boxes for $ 39.99. So be sure to tell your family and friends that have sent to the Gov. for there coupons. This means they will be totaly free if you get them from Dish until one of the big box stores offers them at this price.
Don't you just love competition??


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does this mean that the rumoured price increases for February 2008 are not going to happen? The press release only specifies that the price for packages with DVR Advantage would not increase, but it also says "Most popular programming packages". Are the AT100, AT200, and AT250 packages considered most popular? Also, I wonder if this means that the rumoured $10 HD Essentials package will not happen.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

If dish increase the AEP package I am gone!!!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

mark722 said:


> Does this mean that the rumoured price increases for February 2008 are not going to happen? The press release only specifies that the price for packages with DVR Advantage would not increase, but it also says "Most popular programming packages". Are the AT100, AT200, and AT250 packages considered most popular? Also, I wonder if this means that the rumoured $10 HD Essentials package will not happen.


No, it means if you have the DVR Advantage at the AT100, AT200, or AT250 level your price is locked in until February 2009. If oyu just have AT100, AT200, AT250 or AEP, the price changes still apply.

Moral of the story is sign up for DVR Advantage ASAP, PDQ, LSMFT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> If dish increase the AEP package I am gone!!!


Bye! :wave:


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> If dish increase the AEP package I am gone!!!


Don't let the door hit ya on the way out!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If it helps, from http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6517860.html

_"Earlier in the day, Dish Network had also announced that it was freezing the price for its "most popular programming packages, including the DishDVR Advantage." That package, at $39.99 or $49.99 depending on the programming selected, will stay the same price until February 2009.

As for the freeze, Ergen said, "We may be wrong on this, but it just makes a lot of sense to give a customer a great value every day and they know where they stand. Imagine if your electricity bill was the same every month, instead of going up and down."

But Ergen himself said there were prices increases for other offerings, such as Dish's America's Top 100 and America's Top 200 package, a point that Sanford C. Bernstein analyst Craig Moffett - who was at the press conference -- stressed in a note Monday.

The freeze "only applies to a small portion of their base that subscribes to a single specific package, DishDVR Advantage," Moffett wrote.

"The company intends to raise prices in almost every other tier in 2008," he said.

Dish Network is raising prices for its America's Top 100 package by 15%, and for America's Top 250 by about 3.7%, according to Moffett. Overall, the prices increases average out to about 8%, he wrote."_


----------



## greengonz789 (Sep 14, 2006)

iam cancel dish for increase price , instal directv is low price bad very bad disnetwork bye bye dish


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> If dish increase the AEP package I am gone!!!


Where would you go? Doesn't DirecTV already have their version of the AEP at the same price that Dish will raise theirs?


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> No, it means if you have the DVR Advantage at the AT100, AT200, or AT250 level your price is locked in until February 2009. If oyu just have AT100, AT200, AT250 or AEP, the price changes still apply.
> 
> Moral of the story is sign up for DVR Advantage ASAP, PDQ, LSMFT.


Help--I'm a little confused On the website describing my programming is show this:

Current Programming: Dish HD, America's Top 250

and this:

International or
A La Carte or Add-ons: Digital Home Advantage (3 Receiver), DISH Network DVR Service Fee, Fox Sports Southwest, PROGRAMMING ACCESS FEE, DISH Home Protection Plan

So am I up for a price increase and if so, is there something I can do to avoid it?

Thanks


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> Help--I'm a little confused On the website describing my programming is show this:
> 
> Current Programming: Dish HD, America's Top 250
> 
> ...


Dish's website sucks when it comes to account management. You have DISH DVR Advantage. You are flush.

GO BUCKS!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Where would you go? Doesn't DirecTV already have their version of the AEP at the same price that Dish will raise theirs?


If direct TV site is correct I will save $30.00 over my current bill.

They have a $49.95 intro AEP for six month. It is their normal price that is $30.00 cheaper---the AEP includes local at 99.95 and HD pack is just $9.95 or a total of $110.00.

I'am paying to dish right now $140.00 every month and they want to increase this??


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

But you still don't know how much D*s prices will go up in March. Their "everything" HD package is going up to $15.00 shortly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Dish Network is raising prices for its America's Top 100 package by 15%, and for America's Top 250 by about 3.7%, according to Moffett. Overall, the prices increases average out to about 8%, he wrote."_


Mr Moffett needs better batteries in his calculator.

AT100 is $29.99 going to $32.99 (w/o locals) - or 10% over two years.
AT200 is $42.99 going to $44.99 (w/o locals) - or 4.6% this year.
AT250 is $52.99 going to $54.99 (w/o locals) - or 3.7% this year.
AEP is $89.99 going to $94.98 (w/o locals) - or 5.5% this year.
Adding locals or HD just makes the percentages lower (since those prices are not changing).


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

bartendress said:


> Dish's website sucks when it comes to account management. You have DISH DVR Advantage. You are flush.
> 
> GO BUCKS!


Sounds great but one thing still puzzles me. I show that I am paying 57.99 for at250 with locals and 5.98 for a dvr service fee, which comes to 63.97. The website says with the DVR Advantage plan I get all of that for 59.99. Sounds like everything is the same but I'd $3.98 a month. Is there a catch somewhere I don't see?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> Sounds great but one thing still puzzles me. I show that I am paying 57.99 for at250 with locals and 5.98 for a dvr service fee, which comes to 63.97. The website says with the DVR Advantage plan I get all of that for 59.99. Sounds like everything is the same but I'd $3.98 a month. Is there a catch somewhere I don't see?


That seems about right to me.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> Sounds great but one thing still puzzles me. I show that I am paying 57.99 for at250 with locals and 5.98 for a dvr service fee, which comes to 63.97. The website says with the DVR Advantage plan I get all of that for 59.99. Sounds like everything is the same but I'd $3.98 a month. Is there a catch somewhere I don't see?


It's right. I have AT200 with DVRAdvantage, and I pay $49.99/month. And adding the AT250 channels is another $10/month.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Can someone explain the DVR advantage package to me? I currently have a 508 and 721 and get AT100. What would this (DVR advantage) do for me and how much is it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH DVR Advantage starts at $49.99.

That price includes AT200, locals one DVR Fee and (IIRC) the Dish protection plan on your receivers. It also includes a price savings and a price freeze until February 2009.

The building blocks that can be added are the AT250 channels for $10, HBO alone for $12 or any other premium pack for $10. If you add more than one premium pack they are $10 each. At today's rates adding DishHD is $20 more.

With your current package (AT100+one fee'd DVR) you should be paying around $46 w/locals (plus taxes). Moving to the $49.99 DISH DVR advantage would give you your regional sports and the AT200 channels for only $4 more than you are paying today. As AT100 is going up $3 in February, make that $1 more. (If you're not paying for locals the math changes.)


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> DISH DVR Advantage starts at $49.99.
> 
> That price includes AT200, locals one DVR Fee and (IIRC) the Dish protection plan on your receivers. It also includes a price savings and a price freeze until February 2009.
> 
> ...


Wow, JL... you're good... really good.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> DISH DVR Advantage starts at $49.99.
> 
> That price includes AT200, locals one DVR Fee and (IIRC) the Dish protection plan on your receivers. It also includes a price savings and a price freeze until February 2009.
> 
> ...


I currently pay $34.99 for AT100 w LOCALS plus $5 additional receiver fee (total $39.99). So I guess it would be a $10 increase which would get me up to AT200 plus sports......I don't pay any DVR fees with the 508 and 721. Doesn't appear very compelling in my case unless I'm missing something. I'll look into paying 1 year in advance to save the increase.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are correct ... I missed the 508 not being a 510 (and having no DVR fee).

IIRC some who have "paid in advance" have found themselves with a bill in the 10th or 11th month as E* adjusts for the price increase. Keep an eye on the bill!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> DISH DVR Advantage starts at $49.99.
> 
> That price includes AT200, locals one DVR Fee and (IIRC) the Dish protection plan on your receivers. It also includes a price savings and a price freeze until February 2009.


Well, I sure like the idea of a lower, locked in price for the same programming I'm currently getting. One more question before I pull the trigger. I've received 8 months of my two $10 monthly discounts so I have two more to go. Will switching now to DVR Advantage affect those? I clicked on the upgrade icon on the web page and it looks like I need to give them another 18 month commitment (I'm gonna use the autopay for the Cinemax deal). I have no problem with that as I'm not going anywhere, but I'd like the $40. But in the end I guess it doesn't matter because I would save more than $40 over the course of a year by swtiching.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll follow-up my own post in case anyone else is in my situation. I called Dish this morning and here's what I found out. First of all, despite the fact that I have the exact same configuration as someone on the DVR Advantage plan, that is NOT what I was on. They said I could switch and that my math was correct--it would save me $3.98 a month. The rep told me that I would have to sign up for autopay, but I told her the website said I could do either autopay or an 18 month commitment. I told her I wanted to do the autopay to get the Cinemax for 1-cent deal. She said the autopay would serve for both purposes. So I'm getting the Cinemax deal AND the DVR Advantage promotion without extending my commitment. And last but certainly not least, I will still get the remaining two months of my $20 discount. I'll have to monitor my bill to make sure it all works out but for the moment I'm a happy camper!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

If I remember correctly, by signing up for the Cinemax 1 cent deal you effectively have committed to them for 12 months because if you quit before that time you will owe the full cost of Cinemax for quitting early. If you do the Cinemax deal for two years, you have a 2 year commitment......I think people are losing sight of this when they sign up for the Cinemax deal.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

finniganps said:


> If I remember correctly, by signing up for the Cinemax 1 cent deal you effectively have committed to them for 12 months because if you quit before that time you will owe the full cost of Cinemax for quitting early. If you do the Cinemax deal for two years, you have a 2 year commitment......I think people are losing sight of this when they sign up for the Cinemax deal.


That's not right. They said make sure you cancel Cinemax BEFORE you cancel Autopay/Paperless billing. If you cancel Autopay before you cancel Cinemax, they'll charge you.


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

Another account math question relating to DishDVR Advantage. With the coming price increase in Feb. for AT100, it seems like the price would be the same whether I keep my current setup or switch to DishDVR Advantage. Is this right?

Here is my programming subscriptions and what I'm currently paying per month (the only active receiver I have is a ViP 622):

AMERICA'S TOP 100 WITH LOCALS 34.99 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98 
DISHHD 20.00 
DISHHD - ADJUSTMENT -10.00 
HDBONUS CREDIT 6 OF 10 - ADJUSTMENT -10.00 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 6.00 
PROGRAMMING ACCESS FEE 5.00

TOTAL 51.97

What's the DishHD adjustment of -$10? How is that different from my HDBONUS credit? Will it continue indefinitely? Also, I have to pay the programming access fee because I have no landline and no internet access at home.

If I switch to the DVR Advantage deal, it seems to me that the following would be true:

DishDVR Advantage with America's Top 100: $39.99
DishHD Programming: $10
Programming Access Fee: $5

TOTAL: 54.99

Since the price for AT100 is going up $3 in Feb. (according to James Long), that would put the price of my current setup at 54.97. If this is correct, is there any point in me switching to DishDVR?

Thanks everybody, and my apologies in advance if this is the wrong place to post such a question.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

larrysano said:


> Another account math question relating to DishDVR Advantage. With the coming price increase in Feb. for AT100, it seems like the price would be the same whether I keep my current setup or switch to DishDVR Advantage. Is this right?
> 
> Here is my programming subscriptions and what I'm currently paying per month (the only active receiver I have is a ViP 622):
> 
> ...


You should not have a programming access fee since you have AT100. The access fee is only for people who do not sub to a basic package and just sub to a la carts , premium packages, International channels or packages not considered a base package, ppv's ect.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have AT-200 plus a 921 DVR (no locals). If I switch to DVR advantage it appears that they will add my locals (which I really don't need except for the guide data since I get my locals OTA via the 921 tuner) plus give me a "protection plan" for $49.99?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh I wish I could get line of site to E* satellite I would switch back in a hart beat. For the past 2 years I have had Comcast digital cable and Internet after many years with E* because of too many trees where I moved to I could not get line of site. Comcast here just upped there rates here on standard basic cable by $2.51 from $49.99 to $52.50 and their HD/DVR went up $2 from $11.95 to $13.95, that is a $4 increase on the DVR in just 2 years, extra digital outlets go fore $6.95. I have Digital cable, now $67.45, 1 extra digital STB for $6.95, and a DVR now $13.95 and Internet for $42.95 for a total of $131.30. They have cut some trees down so I may try again for line of site, if I can switch back to E* I could get the DISHDVR Advantage with AT250 for $59.99, a 2nd receiver for $5 and once I purchase a HDTV and add HD Essentuals for $10 for a total of $74.99 and if I kept limited Basic cable for $9.25 and cable Internet for $42.95 for a grand total of $127.19 for a savings of $4.11 with a better DVR, 5 more National HD channels currently and who knows what the next year may hold with either provider. Remember this when you get upset at the increase at E* on some of their packages.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Michael P said:


> I have AT-200 plus a 921 DVR (no locals). If I switch to DVR advantage it appears that they will add my locals (which I really don't need except for the guide data since I get my locals OTA via the 921 tuner) plus give me a "protection plan" for $49.99?


Well I bit the bullet and "upgraded" to DVR advantage. Sure enough all I had to do was allow them to turn on the Cleveland locals in order to get everything for $49.99  So for $1.01 I finally get guide data and miss the $2 price increase.

BTW: I still think the SD locals are sub-par. I purposely watched them hoping for an improvement. I went back to OTA - the satelite delivered pictures suffer from 2 problems:
1.) multipath - they obviously use terrestrial antennas to get the analog signals to the POP
2.) over compression - I can see a small amount of posterization in the darker portions of the picture that is not seen on the OTA digital signals.

A long time ago I came across D*'s list of POP's. Is there a similar list for E* that is available to the public online?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

How does DVR Advantage affect having 2 DVR fees? Apologize if I missed that somehow.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

david_jr said:


> How does DVR Advantage affect having 2 DVR fees? Apologize if I missed that somehow.


1 DVR service fee is included in the DVR Advantage plan, additional DVR's will still pay the DVR service fee. Starting Feb 1 when you get the DVR Advantage with AT200 or AT250, the price is the same as AT200 w/locals and AT250 w/locals, so essentially their is $0 DVR service fee on 1 DVR. DVR Advantage with AT100 is the same price as AT100 w/locals + $2, or a savings of $3.98.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

What if you already are on AT250 W/Dish HD, does any of this even apply? I have a 622 and a 942 that I plan to retire soon. 

Does Dish even want 942's anymore, or is it door stop? 

Its so confusing, I can't see how anyone can keep it straight, the CSR's must groan every time a program changes..

If I want to add a 722, retire a 942 thru DUI, does this program even apply? Since I already lease the 622, is there another lease fee for the 722?


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris Freeland said:


> 1 DVR service fee is included in the DVR Advantage plan, additional DVR's will still pay the DVR service fee. Starting Feb 1 when you get the DVR Advantage with AT200 or AT250, the price is the same as AT200 w/locals and AT250 w/locals, so essentially their is $0 DVR service fee on 1 DVR. DVR Advantage with AT100 is the same price as AT100 w/locals + $2, or a savings of $3.98.


With the AT100 and a DVR would you not be saving more? For example:

$32.99 (AT100 as of Feb)
$5.99 (Locals)
$5.98 (DVR)
$44.96 (Total)

$39.99 (DVRA100)

Giving a difference of $4.97.

So, depending on your perspective, you are either getting the locals for $1.02 or the DVR fee for $1.01.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

theoak said:


> With the AT100 and a DVR would you not be saving more? For example:
> 
> $32.99 (AT100 as of Feb)
> $5.99 (Locals)
> ...


Locals with any qualifying basic packages are $5.00 even, not $5.99. 
The example should be:
$32.99 (AT100 as of Feb)
$5.00 (Locals) 
$5.98 (DVR)
$43.97 (Total)

$39.99 (DVRA100)

Giving a difference of $3.98.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah ... see ... I was missing something ...


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

DISH called me and asked me to upgrade to DVR Advantage. They quoted me a savings of $3.98. They said it would be in effect as long as I didn't downgrade my service. They didn't mention any service commitment, just CCAP, which I already do. There must be some advantage to them though because why would they encourage me to upgrade otherwise?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

david_jr said:


> DISH called me and asked me to upgrade to DVR Advantage. They quoted me a savings of $3.98. They said it would be in effect as long as I didn't downgrade my service. They didn't mention any service commitment, just CCAP, which I already do. There must be some advantage to them though because why would they encourage me to upgrade otherwise?


Well when I called I was told there was an 18 month commitment!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is either CCAP or 18 month commitment to qualify


----------

